# Bulge from Doe's vulva -- 6 hrs post birth?



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

I have another "first" during this round of kiddings... My doe has a bloody bulge coming out of her vulva (6 hrs post kidding, at this point). I know that she's going to leak for quite a while, but this bulge is worrysome to me. I'm concerned she may have a prolapse.

Does this sound like a prolapse? Unfortunately I did not see her deliver the placenta (I came inside to get the vitamins and the umbillical dip), but I would certainly have expected the placenta to come out by now. It doesn't really look placenta-ish... it looks like a bulge of tissue.

Thanks,
Sundari


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you post a pic? That would help.


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if I did this right -- hopefully a photo is attached.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have yet to have a doe with a prolapse, but that does look like one to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to agree with Kylee.. I too haven't dealt with it but that is the first thing that came to my mind when seeing it...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I third that. There is not much else that can be coming out of your doe's vuvla, and it sure doesn't look like a placenta.


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I called the vet and talked to her, then (with gloves and KY) gently pushed the tissue back into her vagina. We'll watch now to see if she prolapses again.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

wow thanks for posting that because i would have been freaking out now i know what to look for wow hope your girl get better


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

FWIW that is a rectal prolapse


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree Keren


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to butt in, but why is a rectal prolapse coming out her vulva?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think it is coming out her vulva...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

TrinityRanch said:


> Sorry to butt in, but why is a rectal prolapse coming out her vulva?


Lol pun not intended? (butt in).

Its not coming out her vulva, if you look closely you can see theres no anus above the bulge, and you can just make out the vulva.below it.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, it's just hard to see and since the thread said vulva I assumed that's what it was. Thanks for clearing it up  (And yes that was pun intended )


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

it was very punny - made me LOL


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I'm the first to admit I'm not an expert on these things, but I did guide the tissue back in and I'm fairly certain that my fingers were in her vulva, not her rectum.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing now? Did you clean it first before you put it back?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

well obviously I wasnt there but I am almost certain that is a rectal prolapse. they look completely different to uterine or vaginal prolapses, just the shape of it in the picture I could see it was rectal even without looking for placement of the 'holes' lol


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

@Lori -- This is my first time with something like this. I talked to the vet first and (unfortunately) she didn't mention anything about cleaning it first. I was pretty sleep deprived from a kidding the night before and caring for a sick kid, so doing anything outside of the scope of what the vet said didn't occur to me. I used gloves and KY. As of this morning it looks like the tissue is staying in.

I still haven't seen the placenta, although I'm not out there with her all the time. She does have some of the leaky discharge that she's had following previous kiddings. I'm going to touch base with the vet again this morning.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sundari;1385792 As of this morning it looks like the tissue is staying in.
I still haven't seen the placenta said:


> Glad it is staying in fotr now.
> 
> Let us know what the vet says and PLEASE keep up posted on this doe and how things go.
> 
> By the way, GREAT JOB


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe she passed the placenta and has eaten it before you saw it. 

If it was a rectal prolapse, I wouldn't worry to much about being super clean, it's a butt they are naturally dirty and there isn't to much you could introduce bacteria wise that isn't already in there. It does look like a rectal prolapse. If the picture is deceiving(and they can be) and it is uterine prolapse, then I would start anibiotics.


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you, Lori! (And hello to a fellow Coloradan!). Very happily, the goat's entire bottom region (vulva and rectum) are looking normal so far today. She's having some of the discharge that I normally see post-kidding. I am a little concerned because I never saw her deliver the placenta, but (of course) I wasn't able to be out with her every minute. Hoping that she delivered it and ate it. 

Erica -- thank you for the tip. I'll talk to the vet about it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to derail yhe thread it wasnt my intention. Regardless of what typebof prolapse you did the right thing cleaning.and pushing back.in andbim glad hat she is doing well. 

I had a doe deliver monday and necer saw her placenta either but shebis doing fine. 

If you are concerned, a shot of antibiotics will not hurt her and will reassure you that if the placenta is retained it wont cause problems. 

Re the prolapse if i am wrong an its not rectal, it might be vaginal prolapse but definitely not a uterine.prolapse. But i usually.give them a shot of antibiotics regardless of what type it is. Mainly.cos its usually pretty.dirty.by the time i find it and pop it.back in.


----------

